# Stinkin bear got my camera- again....



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

Went up yesterday to retrieve some trail cameras. One of my cameras was upside down on the wrong side of the tree, this is what was on it:



















not sure if it was an elk or the bear came back to mess with my camera, this was the last pic it took. The camera was up for 2 weeks but only took pics for 1 day :evil:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Stinkin bear got my camera*

That's a pretty big bear too.

Just put out a little chicken nugget and you can run an arrow through him this fall. :twisted:

(if you have a tag...)


----------



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Stinkin bear got my camera*

no tag for me, but I'll show anyone with a tag where he lives... (if I can watch someone arrow him)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Stinkin bear got my camera*

Hard to tell which critter moved it; maybe it wasn't either of those animals, 3 years ago I had a camera torn completely off the tree by a cow elk, i know it was her because I had it burst mode and it took pictures her coming right to it and then just one big brown blob for the final shot.

That is a nice bear, wish I had a tag, I'd take you up on the offer.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Stinkin bear got my camera*

That last pic looks like it was done by a glow in the dark mammal turkey.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Stinkin bear got my camera*



idiot with a bow said:


> That last pic looks like it was done by a glow in the dark mammal turkey.


.... Which is one of the meaner ones in the glow in the dark family.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Stinkin bear got my camera*

Thats a good looking bear there. can't wait to get me some trail cams.What kind are you useing ?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Stinkin bear got my camera*

That's a Chupacabra if I ever saw one! :shock:


----------



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Stinkin bear got my camera*

idiot- thats exactly what i was thinkin' "dang those jake mammal turkeys"

the camera is a cabelas/moultrie 4.0


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Stinkin bear got my camera*

looks to me like it's one of them import whitetails that is in the process of pinching a loaf!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Stinkin bear got my camera*



chet said:


> looks to me like it's one of them import whitetails that is in the process of pinching a loaf!


 :lol:

The yellow road signs around claim there are white tails there!


----------



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

went back up to check the cams. getting as many bears as elk. THIS IS NO GOOD!


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

That bear looks like one down some where on the Skyline. close to a pond that gets fished real hard. Or maybe it's his brother..


----------

